
The Top 3 JavaScript Mistakes You’re Making Right Now (and How to Fix Them) - billsparks
https://blog.devmastery.com/the-top-3-javascript-mistakes-you-re-making-right-now-and-how-to-fix-them-8512369e1e00#.fgdp0dwr3
======
draw_down
Oh boy.

